# early doe, youth hunt, bow season....grrr



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok ,,,,who else hates to interupt deer hunters,,,, but ....
its our hunting season too. i hate that so many expect us to be polite and respect their rights to hunt,, and then look down on us for being out there trying to get a little squirrel hunting done.

i try not to go in areas where hunters are already parked, but when hunting a dog,,,, they don't recognise other hunters half the time.

so i end up constantly fearing i'll run acrossed some ******* thats gonna shoot my dog for ruining his hunt.

the heck of it is i pretty much hunt little patches of woods close to home. im not "up north" in the big deer woods.

must be a lot of guys that can't make a long trip to hunt, i can understand that. but we are going to have to come up with a solution for this stuff.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

I hate deer seasons. They are way to long and they keep adding them. I usually only run our own property and come oct 1 I only feel safe running mid day because of all the neighbors fence sitting. Gun season is to long and have to go a couple of weeks without running at all then add ml season and late doe it just gets old. I am a deer hunter but enjoy beagles alot more. How long does it take to fill a couple of tags. I quite bow hunting and just gun hunt because there are so many deer around its not hard to fill my tags.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Rabbit hunters pretty much have the woods to themselves Jan 1st to March 31st. I see no problem with the deer season dates or number of days allowed. I live in the north, never had a rabbit do 4K damage to my car when I hit one. If a rabbit hunter fills a deer tag, go get another one and fill it.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I understand where you guys are coming from. My solution... just shoot the stupid squirrels off my back deck. Just watch out for the neihbors kids.

In all seriousness, small game hunters have just as much right as bow hunters. Just so you know I am a bow hunter first and havent squirrel hunted in years becuase I dont want to mess up my bow hunting. I have the luxery of private land so I can control the hunting. If your on public land its just that, PUBLIC. Be courteous but small game hunters shouldn't feel like your sport is anything less than deer hunting. You may run into a few bad apples but unfortunatly thats life, get over it and have fun hunting.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I hunt public land for deer, and have sevral small game hunters walk in each year while on stand. Have not had anything go bad. Infact I like them out in the woods they get the deer moving.
Just be a sportsman when out in the woods. If you notice a hunter do your best to give them room. Lots of woods to hunt and most small game hunter are on the move, while bowhunters are staying in one spot.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Spartan88 said:


> Rabbit hunters pretty much have the woods to themselves Jan 1st to March 31st. I see no problem with the deer season dates or number of days allowed. I live in the north, never had a rabbit do 4K damage to my car when I hit one. If a rabbit hunter fills a deer tag, go get another one and fill it.


How much deer hunting would you do if the seasons were reversed?
Would you enjoy being out there in thigh-deep snow?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I live up north, and do all my hunting here, and never see any deer hunters at all. Deer hunters are mostly weekend warriors. There's lots of public land, and lots of spots even on private land. Not as many squirrels as there are in southern Michigan, but I do ok.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

jackbob42 said:


> How much deer hunting would you do if the seasons were reversed?
> Would you enjoy being out there in thigh-deep snow?


How much rabbit hunting would you do in July? 

I deer hunt private property and any small game hunters would be trespassing and dealt with accordingly.

I small game hunt state land 80% of the time and if I'm not in a tree stand after deer prime time I hold off hitting the woods until after ten on weekends. But like Linda, I live up here and do most of my small game stuff during the week when people are not here.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

riverroadbeagles said:


> I hate deer seasons. They are way to long and they keep adding them. I usually only run our own property and come oct 1 I only feel safe running mid day because of all the neighbors fence sitting. Gun season is to long and have to go a couple of weeks without running at all then add ml season and late doe it just gets old. I am a deer hunter but enjoy beagles alot more. How long does it take to fill a couple of tags. I quite bow hunting and just gun hunt because there are so many deer around its not hard to fill my tags.


 

You hate deer seasons????? LOL well those deer seasons bring in a ton more money than the rodents you pursue. I have never had a problem with small game or deer hunters in the field. Treat them with respect and you will get it back. As far as how hard is it to fill a tag? I will reverse that and ask how hard is it to kill a bunny????? I have no beagle yat last year I went one time for rabbits and limited out in 30 minutes of brush kicking. Goes both ways thats where the respect issue comes in 

Ganzer


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Its not to hard to bag a bunny. Fact is I dont even shoot them I just enjoy running dogs. Its just I cant even enjoy our own property during oct nov and now even into dec which are probly the best time to be out running. Why because I do respect other hunters when they are bow hunting. So I only run mid day when I have time when I would rather run in the evening. Problem is all the neighbors are die hard bow hunters and they all like to sit on the property lines. Why because I have done alot of work on our property to thicken it up for rabbits and the deer love it to. I dont care how much money deer hunting brings in the state just waste it anyways. All this QDM and other crap that has deer hunters fighting against each other has just runined deer hunting. Neighbors complaing that you shot to many does or this guy shot to small of a buck. It has taken the fun out of it.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i don't hate deer season,,, just all the "special" seasons do encrouch on other seasons. i hunt squirrel with a small dog and look forward to my hunting as much as the deer hunters do. i do hunt deer... and i am sorry ,,, but i wasn't under the impression that hunting was about making money. i know there is big buck in it for the state and equipment dealers. but that snot what im there for.
understand what i am saying,,, the deer hunts are treated as a premium hunt i don't happen to agree with that , but thats my oppinion and that doesn't make it fact . as for the "rodents " i hunt, they take just as much skill and effort to hunt and are a darn sight harder to hit .


MERGANZER said:


> You hate deer seasons????? LOL well those deer seasons bring in a ton more money than the rodents you pursue. I have never had a problem with small game or deer hunters in the field. Treat them with respect and you will get it back. As far as how hard is it to fill a tag? I will reverse that and ask how hard is it to kill a bunny????? I have no beagle yat last year I went one time for rabbits and limited out in 30 minutes of brush kicking. Goes both ways thats where the respect issue comes in
> 
> Ganzer


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> ..... I will reverse that and ask how hard is it to kill a bunny????? I have no beagle yat last year I went one time for rabbits and limited out in 30 minutes of brush kicking.
> 
> Ganzer


Was that with a rifle or a bow?
I'd sure like to watch someone jump-shooting rabbits with a rifle (not shotgun) or a bow and see just how easy they are to hit.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

bottom line is that bow hunters are the biggest pain in the woods.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i wouldn't even go that far. i understand bow hunting, and most of the guys actually like us moving threw the woods . it gets deer moving for them. and if you want a challenge , try hunting squirrel with a bow.
but with early doe season, and youth season,,, i don't know,, guess when my dad wanted to take me hunting i went with him during regular season, after a year or two he put me in my own stand. didn't require cutting into anyone elses hunting time. and i felt a lot prouder i think taking my first deer even up with the adult hunters. and they respected me a lot more then if it had been a set aside time for kids only.
maybe the adults now days don't want to take time away from their hunt to mentor a kid. but , i always thought that was what made a hunt special for a dad and boy. the time spent together, in a fairchase hunt that taught the youth about success, failure , and the good time spent together.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

slicktree said:


> bottom line is that bow hunters are the biggest pain in the woods.


Not if yer a rodent livin' in those woods, poor wittle bunny wabbit...

Or one of the old school deer guys in my camp that cant hit either cheek with their right hand with a rifle.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

slicktree said:


> bottom line is that bow hunters are the biggest pain in the woods.


I don't mind the early bowhunters , I'd just like to have December back ! 
Getting too old , fat , and lazy for the deep snow ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

missing the point guys...we have too many seasons overlapping in this state which sometimes creates problems...


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

exactly, and the less glamorous,,, but no less valuable seasons are always on the losing end.


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

i run bears with hounds in october... gotta believe it interferes with the bow hunters... not much sportsman can do but get along...


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

john warren said:


> exactly, and the less glamorous,,, but no less valuable seasons are always on the losing end.


Rabbit season runs from Sept 15th to Mar 31st and treerats are until the end of Feb. Thats a pretty long season and I'd say "glamorous". 

John, joking aside some of the special deer seasons you might not like are private land only and are attempting to control disease or the population.


----------

